# How to measure for a nipple shield?



## LZP (May 28, 2009)

OK, so I know I'm a bit early, but I want to be prepared just in case we have issues nursing in the beginning. My sister used shields when she nursed my niece for the first few weeks, since she (niece) was so tiny, but it took her several days of agony and frustration to figure it out.

I have pretty large breasts, and nips that are coordinated in size









How do I know what size shields to get? I see that they have sizes, S, M, L with coordinating measurements in mm... do I really just take a ruler to them? is it that simple?

Also, IRT pumping, should I get a different size shield to hook up to the pump, or are those just OSFMost?

Any help would be appreciated- I keep having dreams that I can't BF, and I wake up in a panic.

thanks mamas!!


----------



## LZP (May 28, 2009)

Bump...


----------



## HappyTomato (Oct 11, 2009)

I don't know about measuring but the nipple should be able to freely move inside the shield without rubbing the sides. Also, if you have large areolas that may automatically mean you need larger shields regardless of nipple size because its important that enough of the areola is sucked in as well. Something to keep in mind is that your nipple will get even larger during pumping/feeding so you may not know your true size until the baby gets here and you start BF'ing. Its a trial and error thing for sure! GL!!!


----------



## 98741 (May 17, 2006)

I'd definately look for larger pump parts for all the reasons HappyTomato said. About the shields, try to get them out of your mind. They are rarely needed (really small baby having problems is one time I'd probably use them). They are a huge pain in the @ss and can be really hard to wean off of. The best piece of nursing information I can give you is: GO TO LLL!! I really, really wish Ihad before my DD was born so I had a support network when we had issues. I did end up using a shield and it made nursing such a production I couldn't go anywhere for fear I'd have to try and nurse while we were there. We got it figured out and she weaned at 4 so most issues can be worked through. LLL is your best bet, many hospital laction nurses are nurses that took a 4 hour course in lactation. LLL is a good support network of other moms, you can go while you're pregnant and then take the baby, it's a good social outlet too!

Sorry I rambled, this is one of my biggest new mother regrets.


----------



## LZP (May 28, 2009)

Thanks ladies! this is sort of what I was thinking, but I really need to look into where the LLL group in my area meets so I can at least go to one meeting before babe comes.

I'll try to stop thinking about the shields, but will definitely look into getting the larger pump parts...!
Thanks again!


----------



## tmwmommy (Jul 21, 2009)

You can find a local LLL here www.llli.org/webindex.html. If you can't find one close to you then call the closest leader and she may be able to find one that's not listed online. As far as the shields go, I would try not to think about them. I used one for 5 months and while it kept my dd nursing, it was so difficult to do all the things that other mamas do while nursing. It made nursing in public much more difficult. Plus I couldn't figure out how to nurse in a sling. And falling asleep while nursing was difficult too. Every time she woke up I had to get a clean shield which meant sitting up in bed. After we weaned from them it was so much easier! The shield made nursing much easier for me but now that I know more I think I may have been able to avoid using them. I just didn't know how to wean her off of them since I didn't have a local LLL Leader to help me. If you do have breastfeeding difficulties remember that the shield is a last resort and speak with a LLL leader or board certified LC (IBCLC).


----------

